# Manchester by the Sea at Amazon



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

_









Manchester by the Sea_ deserves all the accolades it received as does Casey Affleck and Michelle Williams. The one scene with the two of them feels like nothing I've seen before - tears your heart out and punches you in the gut at the same time.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta watch that.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Saw the trailer streaming on the box. Didn't know the feature was prime-streamable.

Thanks.

P.S. This streaming is really the ----!! (Am I _actually_ almost ignoring my sat scrip and DVR entirely?? Yeah, seems likely to be happening.)


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Saw the trailer streaming on the box. Didn't know the feature was prime-streamable.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. This streaming is really the ----!! (Am I _actually_ almost ignoring my sat scrip and DVR entirely?? Yeah, seems likely to be happening.)


You know that many of those shows can also be downloaded to a mobile device.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

trh said:


> You know that many of those shows can also be downloaded to a mobile device.


Thanks.

Although I haven't quite taken the time to learn how to do that, yet, I've streamed an episode or two to the tablet.

Also (while I'm not on the go all that much) after I saw some of the other titles available I decided to buy the box, give it a direct-connect and watch the rest of my eps in _glorious_ 1080p. (It can be downright stunning.)

I really wasn't prepared to expect the near-BD quality, and with such instantaneous access to boot.

I'm looking forward to many of the features available (in addition to _Manchester_, of course).


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

I look forward to seeing that one.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I didn't find very good. Maybe its just not my type of movie, I gave it a 2 star rating.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

camo said:


> I didn't find very good. Maybe its just not my type of movie, I gave it a 2 star rating.


I didn't like it either, but my wife and daughter loved it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Saw the trailer streaming on the box. Didn't know the feature was prime-streamable.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. This streaming is really the ----!! (*Am I actually almost ignoring my sat scrip and DVR entirely??* Yeah, seems likely to be happening.)


Surprised me too. Never thought streaming would kill my DVR setup.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

camo said:


> I didn't find very good. Maybe its just not my type of movie, I gave it a 2 star rating.


Ahh, I wasn't gonna say this, but you opened the door. We recently watched _La La Land_. I like musicals and was looking forward to an enjoyable evening. After a half hour I kept thinking it must be better, it has to get better, it was nominated for an Academy Award. After an hour it didn't get any better. Finally ended, the last ten minutes weren't bad but that's the best I can say about it. Then I looked at the Academy Awards. Emma Stone got Best Actress! How...why?

I think casting is very important. I thought Ryan Gosling did well but not Stone. Bad year for movies, I guess. _Hell or High Water_ was nominated for best picture, so was _Arrival, Hacksaw Ridge_ and _La La Land_. Only saw those movies and I think 3 of the 4 I just listed...sucked (well, _Arrival_ wasn't that bad)! I would have voted for _Hacksaw Ridge_, I didn't sit thru that thinking, "When will this be over?" Just me, just my opinion.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> I didn't like it either, but my wife and daughter loved it.


I hope I'm wrong, but I'm not looking forward to it.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> Ahh, I wasn't gonna say this, but you opened the door. We recently watched _La La Land_. I like musicals and was looking forward to an enjoyable evening. After a half hour I kept thinking it must be better, it has to get better, it was nominated for an Academy Award. After an hour it didn't get any better. Finally ended, the last ten minutes weren't bad but that's the best I can say about it. Then I looked at the Academy Awards. Emma Stone got Best Actress! How...why?
> 
> I think casting is very important. I thought Ryan Gosling did well but not Stone. Bad year for movies, I guess. _Hell or High Water_ was nominated for best picture, so was _Arrival, Hacksaw Ridge_ and _La La Land_. Only saw those movies and I think 3 of the 4 I just listed...sucked (well, _Arrival_ wasn't that bad)! I would have voted for _Hacksaw Ridge_, I didn't sit thru that thinking, "When will this be over?" Just me, just my opinion.
> 
> Rich


I saw all of the nominees. I didn't expect to like La La Land, but really enjoyed it. That however may be because I'm a general fan of jazz. I think the one I cared for the least was Moonlight, followed by Manchester by the Sea.

I know I also liked Lion more than I was expecting.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> Surprised me too. Never thought streaming would kill my DVR setup.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, probably what surprised me the most was how quickly material can be accessed. Mostly by that I mean the playback is nearly instantaneous.

Those DVRs take several seconds just to get ready to stream to one another, and they've got a leg-up on their _own_ connections speed between them, vs our local internet connection to the streaming box.

It all just seems to run so much more efficiently. Of course, I'm sure there's more processing power and overall modernized operation of the streamer (not to mention no moving internal parts).


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I did watch a good 7 part series and surprised myself because its not my kind of show called Big Little Lies on HBO. Acting was incredible.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I saw all of the nominees. I didn't expect to like La La Land, but really enjoyed it. That however may be because I'm a general fan of jazz. I think the one I cared for the least was Moonlight, followed by Manchester by the Sea.
> 
> I know I also liked Lion more than I was expecting.


I guess I was expecting something better than _Burlesque_. I really like that movie, watch it once a year. Didn't get nominated for any Academy Awards.

I like jazz, have spent many hours in jazz clubs. The music in _La La Land_ did nothing for me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Yeah, probably what surprised me the most was how quickly material can be accessed. Mostly by that I mean the playback is nearly instantaneous.
> 
> Those DVRs take several seconds just to get ready to stream to one another, and they've got a leg-up on their _own_ connections speed between them, vs our local internet connection to the streaming box.
> 
> It all just seems to run so much more efficiently. Of course, I'm sure there's more processing power and overall modernized operation of the streamer (not to mention no moving internal parts).


Yeah, comparing a D* DVR to a streaming box...the DVR loses. In so many ways. And the picture's better, I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

camo said:


> I did watch a good 7 part series and surprised myself because its not my kind of show called Big Little Lies on HBO. Acting was incredible.


Ohh, now I gotta watch that! HBO has so many great shows and HBO Now is a good streaming choice.

Rich


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Rich said:


> Ohh, now I gotta watch that! HBO has so many great shows and HBO Now is a good streaming choice.
> 
> Rich


Soundtrack was also very well done. Especially additive theme song.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, now I've watched _Manchester_.

Although I didn't really _dislike_ it, I didn't really like it either.

I'm not sure what all the favorable raving was about. I also noticed before playing it was showing 2 & a-half out of 5 stars for whatever rating system is used there.

And as much as I appreciate locked-down cameras (I really do), some of the shots just went on waayy too looonng (dramatic pause?)

With a lot of trimming and a little more humor (was there any, really?) this could've been a good film.

The funniest part of the whole film was the Stan and Ollie bit trying to load the gurney into the ambulance. For me the whole movie experience was kind of excruciating like that, but _not_ in a funny way.

Maybe some folks find the "deadpan-schtick" Affleck character funny all by himself. Not me.

It just takes way too long to tell the "story." Not nearly as bad as those Bill Murray films that are like watching paint dry (like part one of season six of the _Sopranos_). Much more compelling than those or I wouldn't have stuck with it.

I kind of feel that for my two-and-a-quarter hours I should be entitled to a gag reel, at the very least. (You know like silly outtakes during the credits, or something.)

To be fair, I wasn't much expecting humor but didn't realize until too late how badly this film could've used some.

Now, on to _La La Land_... (We paid for it, so I'm gonna watch it.)


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

^^
(I know, I really do get it. He's _supposed_ to be dead inside. It just takes way too long to find out why.)


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

_La La Land_:

Didn't _dislike_ it, either. Though, again not getting all the hype. However, I can maybe appreciate some of the performance work that must've gone into its production.

Also not a fan of continually-moving shots. Don't care what it took to pull those off. Had I seen this in a theater (glad I didn't) I probably would've gotten ill from some of those.

While I don't necessarily consider either film a loss of my time, I can't say for sure that I'd ever go out of my way to see them again.

(I think as I get older time seems to move a little faster maybe making these long-a**ed films a little less "painful" to sit through. And of course the ability to take breaks doesn't hurt.)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> _La La Land_:
> 
> Didn't _dislike_ it, either. Though, again not getting all the hype. However, I can maybe appreciate some of the performance work that must've gone into its production.
> 
> ...


That's how I judge movies, do I want to see it again? There are a lot of movies I watch over and over, they're obviously my favorites. I sure won't watch _La La Land_ again, once was more than enough. Still have to wonder what all the hype was about.

Rich


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Rich said:


> That's how I judge movies, do I want to see it again? There are a lot of movies I watch over and over, they're obviously my favorites. I sure won't watch _La La Land_ again, once was more than enough. Still have to wonder what all the hype was about.
> 
> Rich


I don't put much faith in the Academy anymore its like the Nobel Peace Prize. If the Academy likes a movie theirs most likely some political reason. Hollywood has really turned into a dumpster fire.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

camo said:


> I don't put much faith in the Academy anymore its like the Nobel Peace Prize. If the Academy likes a movie theirs most likely some political reason. Hollywood has really turned into a dumpster fire.


I lost faith in the awards after _A Passage to India_ won Best Picture.

Rich


----------

